# Looking for installer in the Baltimore, Md area.



## usualsuspect1026 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey I've got a 2008 Acura TSX that I'm trying to outfit with 2 10" kickers and possibly sound proof the trunk and doors. If there are any installers in the area please contact.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Contact Jason at The Dark Side in Cockeysville.


----------



## tommydh (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey bud I dont have a shop per say but I have been doing car audion on and off for 15 years Im in the city. My name is tommy if you want pm me back and you can see if you want me to help ya I may have something you are interested in as far as equipment.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

I am up for a drive, and have worked on a few TL's before.

BigAudioFanatic Automotive Audio Installation Services


----------

